# Kubota DM2028 hay mower



## Barry1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

Are there any instructional videos out there on replacing inner bearings on gears inside cutterbar on Kubota DM2028 hay mower


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Barry1966 said:


> Are there any instructional videos out there on replacing inner bearings on gears inside cutterbar on Kubota DM2028 hay mower


I don't have an answer to your question, but if anyone would have a video or instructions, it would be Messicks in Elizabethtown, PA


----------



## Barry1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

No luck with Messicks. I have searched the internet looking for videos on how to repair this machine. I guess because its a newer model I haven't had any luck.

Somewhere I developed a leak and lost my oil then seized 2 of the gears on inside of cutter bar. may have to take to shop if I cant find any instructions.


----------

